# Milling glass with carbide



## Larry$ (Jan 9, 2021)

Watched Stefan's latest video where he uses a carbide end mill to slot glass. Also drilled glass with a carbide drill. Said he found that information on the NASA web site. I haven't tried using the NASA sight yet but apparently it is free to use. 
I would have never thought it could be done. I've used diamond grit tools on glass. Have even gotten away with it on tempered. But a carbide end mill just seems so counter intuitive. Mind you the depth of cut was very shallow.  Have you tried it?


----------



## sycle1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah I watched in amazement.
I didn't  think it would work, I can't say I would ever need to machine glass.
However now I know it can be done.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Jan 10, 2021)

I was amazed too. There's also a video of his where he's turning carbide, which seemed just as wrong.


----------

